# IUI 2nd treatment -testing 20th march



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi all, i had my iui insemination yesterday. went well. having bad cramps this time round though, lots of pain  , lots of mucus (tmi) , didnt happen last time and I had BFN in december. feeling really rough. anyone else testing around 20th march??
corrina and her "ick" bucket!


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi Carrie, soz your feeling a bit rough hun stay  , good luck with your tx.
  skye


----------



## Claire Bear (Mar 4, 2006)

Hiya

I am testing on the 17th and would gladly share some of my experiences with you - or even if you want to share yours with me please go ahead - it keeps my mind active and away from my thoughts, which is a great help!!


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi claire,
just wondered if you have felt like you have been run over on the 2ww. i seem to have bits of me aching that i never new existed before. felt really queezy, especially at night and as for my (.)(.) YEOW they are heavy sore and lumpy. didnt have this last time, but dr said that my body didnt seem to react to the meds. just wondered if this is "normal"?
all the best Corrina


----------



## Claire Bear (Mar 4, 2006)

Corrina

Thanx for the post - I must say whilst being on this 2ww I have had nearly all of the symptoms described by everyone at some stage or another and I think when we read them our body acts out these symptoms for real!!!

My boobs are larger and veiny and have also some lumps on them - this could mean anything, all I want to know is have i won the lottery or not!!!

I have felt like I really don't want to make the ffort at all evry day and stay in my bed clothes upuntil at least the afternoon.  I am sitting her writing this you and now have a slight ache on my right hand side back region and have been getting aches in the tops of my thighs this morning - what can you say!!!

I don't know what my body is making of these pessaries at all!!!

Speak soon - if you have any further concerns let me know and I will try and help - not long to go now!!!


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi claire bear, 
i escaped the pessaries, i have read some nasty tales about them. my DH is v pkeased about bigger boobs! hes such a loose bloke lol.
i know what you mean about not making an effort, my make up box thinks ive run off and abandoned it, and my jogging bottoms are looking the worse for wear!
take care hope you feel better soon

Corrina x


----------

